# [V] Diverse Komponenten eines alten Core2Quad-Rechners (eBay-Auktionen)



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2013)

Habe meine alte, treue Kiste in Einzelteilen bei eBay reingestellt, die Auktionen enden am kommenden Sonntag um ca. 20 Uhr.

Im Auktionsangebot befinden sich:

- ein Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 (4x 2,67 GHz), Sockel 775

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 (C2Q8400), Sockel 775, 4x 2,67 GHz, inkl. CPU-Kühler | eBay

- eine GeForce GTX 460 von ASUS (Asus ENGTX460 DirectCU, 1024 MB)

Asus ENGTX460 DirectCU (NVIDIA Geforce GTX 460), 1024 MB GDDR5 | eBay

- ein Sockel 775-Mainboard von Gigabyte (Gigabyte P35-DS3P Rev. 1.1)

ATX-Mainboard Gigabyte P35-DS3P Rev. 1.1 (Sockel 775, für Core2Duo/Core2Quad) | eBay

- 4 GB DDR2-RAM von Corsair (Corsair XMS2 DDR2 RAM (2x 2GB-Module)  Arbeitsspeicher, 800 MHz, CL5)

Corsair XMS2 DDR2 RAM 4 GB (2x 2GB-Module) Arbeitsspeicher, 800 MHz, CL5 | eBay

- ein Midi-Tower-Gehäuse (ASUS TA-881 schwarz/silber), mit 450 Watt-Netzteil (Sharkoon SHA450-8P)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290907265303?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

- und eine WLAN-Netzwerkkarte mitsamt Antenne von LevelOne (LevelOne WNC-0301, 54 Mbit)

LevelOne WNC-0301 WLAN-Netzwerkkarte 54 Mbit, mit Empfängerantenne | eBay

Wer Interesse hat, kann/soll ruhig mitbieten.


----------

